# Kato Square



## Tom (6/8/14)

this mod is imho so beautiful. Went to a hi-end B&M today and had it in my hands. Its a great piece of engineering. Rock solid, butter soft switch, perfect fit in the hand.
I put my name down on the reservation list

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/8/14)

It is beautiful I just saw it on instagram


----------



## Tom (6/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It is beautiful I just saw it on instagram


in real its even better...pics can be photoshopped....this mod lives up to the image.


----------



## Metal Liz (6/8/14)

That is a true beauty 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/8/14)

It's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/8/14)

When you coming back for a visit @Tom


----------



## bones (6/8/14)

It scares me to think of the price.... Gorgeous nonetheless ...


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Wow that is beutiful!!!!


----------



## Tom (6/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> When you coming back for a visit @Tom


 
dont know yet, it was planned at some stage for business. so far nothing tho.



bones said:


> It scares me to think of the price.... Gorgeous nonetheless ...


 
220....no, not Rands! Euros. But I am nowadays not keen to own as many devices as possible. Have a few good ones is good for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

Gorgeous! £175 at: http://www.ukecigstore.com/mods/exotic-mods.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/14)

Wow that's nice... the design seems vaguely familiar though


----------



## Andre (6/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Wow that's nice... the design seems vaguely familiar though


An upmarket VTR, taking a 18500 battery probably.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/14)

Andre said:


> An upmarket VTR, taking a 18500 battery probably.


It comes in 18500 and 18650 variants... I wonder if it's as heavy as the VTR


----------



## Tom (6/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> It comes in 18500 and 18650 variants... I wonder if it's as heavy as the VTR


194 grams mod only

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

in combination with the Blackwood RBA?

Nice concept, good reviews about it over here.

https://www.vape4me.de/en/blackwood/


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

second pic in the opening of the thread shows exactly that combo.


----------



## Silver (8/8/14)

@Tom, this does look like a classy device indeed!
But my question is : when are you going to give the REO a try?
Nudge nudge, wink wink

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (8/8/14)

I was wondering when they gonna clone my VTR!
VTR looks better though ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/8/14)

Looks Slick and elegant!


----------



## thekeeperza (8/8/14)

Clone - http://www.custommodcreation.com/shop/323/kato-square-box-style-mechanical-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (8/8/14)

Todd did a nice review on the Kato during June '14:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (8/8/14)

Silver said:


> @Tom, this does look like a classy device indeed!
> But my question is : when are you going to give the REO a try?
> Nudge nudge, wink wink


u are quite right there....i am looking for a second hand one. these pop up once in a while here, but they also sell fast. the other day one was in the vaper fleamarket and it was already gone when i saw it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

